# friendship



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
I know kaibigan = friend, but cannot find "friendship" in the dictionary. Is there an equivalent to it in tagalog?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scherle

I believe it is pagkakaibigan.


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

i do agree..
Pagkakaibigan


----------



## LatinRainbow

Great, thanks for helping. 
As for the word kaibigan, does it has genre?
I mean, is it used for both men and women or is there another for each one?


----------



## pharabus

I think there is no gender in Tagalog at all, very rarely there are words taken from Spanish that have gender specific endings such as Lolo, Lola. most Philippinos (there is another word with a gender specific ending  ) I know struggle with gender specific terms in English (he/she is  a perfect example!)


----------



## Scherle

I agree with pharabus.


----------



## balasang

LatinRainbow said:


> Great, thanks for helping.
> As for the word kaibigan, does it has genre?
> I mean, is it used for both men and women or is there another for each one?



Unlike Spanish, Tagalog most nouns do not have gender, except for babae, nanay, ate, lola which refers to specific females. However terms like kaibigan, pinsan, uro, kaklase are used for both males and females.


----------



## Cracker Jack

LR, a diferencia de español u otras lenguas románicas, los sustantivos y adjetivos en tagaló no tienen concordancia según el número y el género.  Así que no existen plurales entre los adjetivos.

En tagaló, sólo la gente y animales tienen géneros.  Los humanos al menos tienen 4 - masculino (panlalaki), femenino (pambabae) neutro (di tiyak) y sin género (walang kasarian.) 

Para que los tengas claro, te proporciono algunos ejemplos:

panlalake (masculino) - ama (padre), kuya (gran hermano ), tío (lo mismo en español), lolo (abuelo), binata (soltero), etc.

pambabe (feminino) - ina (madre), ate (gran hermana), tía (la misma en español), lola (abuela), dalaga (soltera), etc.

di-iyak (neutro) - guro (profesor), doctor (médico), pasahero (pasajero), empleado (lo mismo), etc.


Los demás quedan sin género. 

Es lo mismo con los adjeivos.  Espero que te sirva.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Cracker Jack said:


> LR, a diferencia de español u otras lenguas románicas, los sustantivos y adjetivos en tagaló no tienen concordancia según el número y el género. Así que no existen plurales entre los adjetivos.
> 
> Es lo mismo con los adjeivos. Espero que te sirva.


 
Hola CJ,
Sí que sirvió...
Una sorpresa tu dominio del Español. Impecable!!!
Te felicito ya que debe ser tan difícil para ti aprenderlo como para mí aprender Tagalog. 
Gracias por todos tus aportes.


----------



## dana Haleana

pharabus said:


> I think there is no gender in Tagalog at all, very rarely there are words taken from Spanish that have gender specific endings such as Lolo, Lola. most Philippinos (there is another word with a gender specific ending  ) I know struggle with gender specific terms in English (he/she is a perfect example!)


 
If I may add, it should be_* Filipinos*_ and not _Philippinos. _I agree with you, Filipino (official language of the Philippines) does not have gender.


----------



## dana Haleana

Cracker Jack said:


> LR, a diferencia de español u otras lenguas románicas, los sustantivos y adjetivos en tagaló no tienen concordancia según el número y el género. Así que no existen plurales entre los adjetivos.
> 
> En tagaló, sólo la gente y animales tienen géneros. Los humanos al menos tienen 4 - masculino (panlalaki), femenino (pambabae) neutro (di tiyak) y sin género (walang kasarian.)
> 
> Para que los tengas claro, te proporciono algunos ejemplos:
> 
> panlalake (masculino) - ama (padre), kuya (gran hermano ), tío (lo mismo en español), lolo (abuelo), binata (soltero), etc.
> 
> pambabe (feminino) - ina (madre), ate (gran hermana), tía (la misma en español), lola (abuela), dalaga (soltera), etc.
> 
> di-iyak (neutro) - guro (profesor), doctor (médico), pasahero (pasajero), empleado (lo mismo), etc.
> 
> 
> Los demás quedan sin género.
> 
> Es lo mismo con los adjeivos. Espero que te sirva.


 

Hola! 

The language (_Filipino)_ does not have gender.
Nouns (_Pangngalan)_ in _Filipino_ is generally divided into two types. It is common nouns (_pangngalang pantangi_) and improper nouns (_pangngalang_ _pambalana). _Nouns have its gender. It is either masculine (_panlalaki_), feminine (_pambabae_) and neuter (walang kasarian). 

I'm sure you had a typographical error with di-iyak (it happens to me a lot of times ). It should be _di-tiyak_ which literally means not sure. However when referring to neuter, _walang kasarian_ is the correct term. 

di-iyak is some sort of a "baby talk" , it's like a shorter version of _di na yan iiyak._ I heard some mothers or nannies talking to their babies in that way but it's not very common.

Espero que te sirva ...


----------



## Cracker Jack

LatinRainbow said:


> Hola CJ,
> Sí que sirvió...
> Una sorpresa tu dominio del Español. Impecable!!!
> Te felicito ya que debe ser tan difícil para ti aprenderlo como para mí aprender Tagalog.
> Gracias por todos tus aportes.


 
Muchas gracias LR.  Para que lo sepa, me pasó lo mismo.  Cuando empecé a aprender español, estaba buscando a tientas.  Me costaba mucho.  La gramática de tagaló es comparativamente sencilla que la de español.

En cuanto al idioma, llevo tiempo en España, así que, tengo dominio.  Pero realmente, me pregunto porque estás empeñado en aprenderlo.  Puede que te enamores perdidamente de alguien de raiz filipina. 

De todas maneras, friendship en tagalog es pagkakaibigan y no tiene ningún genero.


----------



## Cracker Jack

dana Haleana said:


> Hola!
> 
> The language (_Filipino)_ does not have gender.
> Nouns (_Pangngalan)_ in _Filipino_ is generally divided into two types. It is common nouns (_pangngalang pantangi_) and improper nouns (_pangngalang_ _pambalana). _Nouns have its gender. It is either masculine (_panlalaki_), feminine (_pambabae_) and neuter (walang kasarian).
> 
> I'm sure you had a typographical error with di-iyak (it happens to me a lot of times ). It should be _di-tiyak_ which literally means not sure. However when referring to neuter, _walang kasarian_ is the correct term.
> 
> di-iyak is some sort of a "baby talk" , it's like a shorter version of _di na yan iiyak._ I heard some mothers or nannies talking to their babies in that way but it's not very common.
> 
> Espero que te sirva ...


 
Thanks you are right. It was my carelessness.  But you had it too.  Pangngalang pantangi is proper noun while pangngalang pambalana is common noun.


----------



## dana Haleana

Cracker Jack said:


> Thanks you are right. It was my carelessness. But you had it too. Pangngalang pantangi is proper noun while pangngalang pambalana is common noun.


 

 si....me equivoco.
I always make mistakes because I'm at work.

Saludos!


----------



## LatinRainbow

Cracker Jack said:


> Muchas gracias LR.  La gramática de tagaló es comparativamente sencilla que la de español.
> Pero realmente, me pregunto porque estás empeñado en aprenderlo. Puede que te enamores perdidamente de alguien de raiz filipina.


 
Jaja... Buen intento en averiguar... pero no. No es éste el caso. Nada de flechazos. Aunque aparentemente por lo visto en el foro soy la excepción...
Gracias por el augurio, pero no es mi intención. 
Lo mío fue sólo simple curiosidad por el idioma. 
Al principio, para sorprender y hacer reir a alguien con demasiada seriedad y formalidad para lo que es mi costumbre. 
Después se volvió ya como una cuestión de amor propio, de orgullo. 
Era complicado primero encontrar fuentes confiables de donde aprender y luego la gramática, que ( siento discrepar ) no es tan sencilla. 
Lo complicado creo, es no tener una guía normal de aprendizaje. Cuando encontré el foro fue como llegar al oasis. Me resultó más fácil gracias a Uds.,  los que hacen aportes. Ahora sí? Curiosidad satisfecha?


----------



## LatinRainbow

dana Haleana said:


> si....me equivoco.
> I always make mistakes because I'm at work.
> 
> Saludos!


Muchísimas gracias igual. 
I appreciate all of the postings and the time you all take to answer my questions.
Maraming salamat.


----------



## dana Haleana

LatinRainbow said:


> Muchísimas gracias igual.
> I appreciate all of the postings and the time you all take to answer my questions.
> Maraming salamat.


 


Walang anuman po...


----------



## LatinRainbow

dana Haleana said:


> Walang anuman po...


You too..., I'll be glad to be of help for you with Spanish in return. 
If you happen to need some info, let me know.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Just another question: which is the correct one, panlalaki or panlalake?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Both are but in formal register, it should be panlalaki. Panlalake is used coloquially.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Cracker Jack said:


> Both are but in formal register, it should be panlalaki. Panlalake is used coloquially.


Ok. Thanks.
Some messages más arriba hay una respuesta a tu duda referente a mi interés por el idioma. Have you seen it?
Gracias de nuevo.


----------

